# Anyone For A Caribbean Cruise.....?



## DaveE

How about a cruise around some Caribbeans that I've accumulated? Only 1 of these Caribbeans is an O&W, but I'm sure you'll forgive me for posting the thread here as O&W and Caribbeans have a common history. First up, and my favourite is the Jacques Monnat on a polished Watchadoo lumpy:










cheers

Dave


----------



## DaveE

The next port of call is an O&W (model 702) on a 19mm Tropic, which suits the splayed lugs. Bracelets are difficult to fit with these type of lugs. From looking at vintage O&W catalogues, I believe that the watch was originally fitted with a BOR:



















cheers

Dave


----------



## Roy

Very nice Dave.


----------



## watchless

DaveE said:


> How about a cruise around some Caribbeans that I've accumulated? Only 1 of these Caribbeans is an O&W, but I'm sure you'll forgive me for posting the thread here as O&W and Caribbeans have a common history. First up, and my favourite is the Jacques Monnat on a polished Watchadoo lumpy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> Dave


Dave,

The Jacques Monnat is a stunner!

The Lumpy suits it well, thanks....

/j


----------



## DaveE

Roy said:


> Very nice Dave.





watchless said:


> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a cruise around some Caribbeans that I've accumulated? Only 1 of these Caribbeans is an O&W, but I'm sure you'll forgive me for posting the thread here as O&W and Caribbeans have a common history. First up, and my favourite is the Jacques Monnat on a polished Watchadoo lumpy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Dave,
> 
> The Jacques Monnat is a stunner!
> 
> The Lumpy suits it well, thanks....
> 
> /j
Click to expand...

Thanks for the comments, guys.

Next stop is my Aquadive 1000 with some serious wabi, amongst some other problems . This watch has been sent to Bry for some TLC. This shape is one of the more unusual Caribbean case styles and will eventually be adorned with a BOR from Roy or NSA/NSA-style bracelet. Unusually, it does not have the word "Caribbean" on the dial and the hands are very different from the previous 2 Caribbeans, as is the use of Arabic numerals. This one is model no. 708:



















cheers

Dave


----------



## Bladerunner

Interesting Dave & great pics; what's the next destination?


----------



## DaveE

Bladerunner said:


> Interesting Dave & great pics; what's the next destination?


The next stop is Jenny, well 2 of them, in fact. They're both Jenny Caribbean 700's. One has the blue dial and the other has an unusual dark grey dial. Note that the blue Jenny has the splayed lugs seen on the O&W, whereas the dark grey Jenny has the parallel lugs, thus making attachment of a bracelet far easier. However, I like both of these watches on their rubber Oyster style deployants. The dark grey Jenny is a model no. 700 and the blue one is case no. 702 (same as the O&W). Although they're depth rated to 700m, there is no screw down crown, unlike the Caribbean 1000's.










cheers

Dave


----------



## Silver Hawk

Very nice collection Dave!









Reminds me of JoT's superb Glycine collection


----------



## Verkitso

> '...This watch has been sent to Bry for some TLC...'


Forgive my ignorance -- I'm new here -- but who is Bry? Thing is, I've got a strange notion about buying an O&W M1 and having someone bead-blast the case, and if anybody knows of someone who'd be able to do it, then I'd be very interested...


----------



## DaveE

Silver Hawk said:


> Very nice collection Dave!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of JoT's superb Glycine collection


Thanks Silver Hawk

Didn't Jot sell most of his Glycine Airmans? It must be sad to break up a very good collection. I must admit that I've been looking for a Glycine Airman for a while to complement my growing 24hr watch collection. Two Airmans have been for sale relatively recently (a 36mm classic Airman and a SST Pumpkin) on fora. Other than that, they seem to be pricey new and I fear fake Airmans on ebay.

Anyway, back to the Caribbeans, and last, but not least (for now) is my Uno Caribbean 400, model no. 301. This particular Caribbean has no bezel as such (and I don't mean it's lost the bezel insert). It came on a NSA bracelet which was too short for me. Thus, until I put it on an appropriate bracelet ( probably NSA ), it stays on this horrible Tropic that came with the dark grey Jenny shown earlier.




























cheers

Dave


----------



## DaveE

First of the new arrivals, an Eisenhardt Caribbean 1000. Very similar to the Jacques Monnat, except the colour differences and also it's in better condition with only minimal dial and hand wabi. I haven't taken any pictures of the Eisenhardt yet, so I'll make do with the seller's pics.














































cheers

Dave


----------



## DaveE

Some more pics of the Eisenhardt.




























cheers

Dave


----------



## DaveE

Last pictures of this Caribbean



















cheers

Dave


----------



## DaveE

Last, but not least is this Philip Watch Caribbean 1500, but it's water resistant to 1000m. I'd heard that Caribbean 1500's and even 2000's existed, but surely they'd be WR to 1500m and 2000m respectively. Anyway, the case on this one is superficially similar, if a bit larger than model ref. 702. The only case no. (if it is that) on the back of the watch is 715-1. This watch comes with the original 1970's curved solid link bracelet which is signed on the clasp with "PW" and with the Jenny fish logo on the double safe ty clasp thingy. The bezel is similar to that on my Aquadive 1000 and I believe that these Caribbeans are later than the more conservatively styled O&W and Jennys shown earlier.





































cheers

Dave


----------



## DaveE

A few more pics of the Philip Watch.




























cheers

Dave


----------



## Bladerunner

Dave, congratulations - fantastic watches you have there.









Very interesting & enjoyable thread (or cruise  ) this has been, thanks.


----------



## DaveE

Bladerunner said:


> Dave, congratulations - fantastic watches you have there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting & enjoyable thread (or cruise  ) this has been, thanks.


Thanks Bladerunner







I will start another thread with some Caribbean catalogue scans. It is useful as a dry run for the website.

cheers

Dave


----------



## Bladerunner

DaveE said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, congratulations - fantastic watches you have there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting & enjoyable thread (or cruise  ) this has been, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bladerunner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will start another thread with some Caribbean catalogue scans. It is useful as a dry run for the website.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Your welcome Dave,

Look forward to seeing the catalogue scans.


----------



## ALFA-Watch

Very very nice, i looking for a Caribbean like your Jacques Monnat.

Complimenti.

Alessandro


----------



## DaveE

ALFA-Watch said:


> Very very nice, i looking for a Caribbean like your Jacques Monnat.
> 
> Complimenti.
> 
> Alessandro


Hi Alessandro

Are you looking for a Caribbean with the cushion-shaped ref. 706 case, or the particular yellow and black bezel/dial combination seen on my watch. A Jenny which is identical to my Jacques Monnat recently sold on ebay.

cheers

Dave


----------



## ALFA-Watch

DaveE said:


> ALFA-Watch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very very nice, i looking for a Caribbean like your Jacques Monnat.
> 
> Complimenti.
> 
> Alessandro
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Alessandro
> 
> Are you looking for a Caribbean with the cushion-shaped ref. 706 case, or the particular yellow and black bezel/dial combination seen on my watch. A Jenny which is identical to my Jacques Monnat recently sold on ebay.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Thanks for information Dave.

Alessandro


----------



## DaveE

I thought I'd update this thread as I've accumulated many more Caribbeans and will be photgraphing them as and when I dig them out and find them. First up is this Philip Watch Caribbean 1000 with ref. 702 case on an original PW sharkskin strap and deployant clasp:


----------



## pg tips

keep updating Dave







A Caribbean is one watch I would love to own. I do regret not buying one Roy had. at the time I had the cash (a gift) and decided against it now I haven't the cash and regret it







Worst thing is the cash just go sucked away into the household so I never really got anything meaningful with it


----------



## Mrcrowley

Great Dave. However I was hoping you were giving away a holiday


----------



## DaveE

Mrcrowley said:


> Great Dave. However I was hoping you were giving away a holiday


Thanks Paul, it's great to see that you're better.


----------



## DaveE

Here's my very rare yellow Philip Watch Caribbean ref. 702 (seller's pictures). The dial is a bit spotty and the dial & hands could do with a relume, but I lstill like it:


----------



## seikology

sorry for being a thickie, but what is a carribean exactly? is it just a style of diver?


----------



## rhaythorne

As far as I can gather from others who have done the research, the "Caribbean" name seems to have been used by more than a dozen different marques but it's origins appear to go back to the first 1000m dive watches manufactured by Jenny in 1964.


----------



## DaveE

rhaythorne said:


> As far as I can gather from others who have done the research, the "Caribbean" name seems to have been used by more than a dozen different marques but it's origins appear to go back to the first 1000m dive watches manufactured by Jenny in 1964.


Rich is right, of course. It is still not exactly clear who made the Caribbeans. The patent for the case (long since expired) was held by Jenny. Rick Marei of Doxa (now owned by the Jenny family) says that Jenny made them. Thus, on balance, it seems that Jenny, rather than O&W, for example, made the Caribbeans. However, it is still unclear whether all Caribbeans were made in their entirety by Jenny, or just the cases, which would then be sent to the various names to put movements dials in etc.

I believe that Jenny just beat Aquastar to the first 1000m dive watch in 1964.


----------



## DaveE

pengelly said:


> sorry for being a thickie, but what is a carribean exactly? is it just a style of diver?


No, it's not just a style of diver. It's a particular type of front loading diver case (monococque), a particular type of crystal and bezel (insert and retaining ring) assembly and triple-safe split stem crown that allowed WR to 1000m before conventional screw back divers achieved this depth.

Monococque divers are not common nowadays, as they are a pain to work on (everything has to come out the front). I may be wrong, but I think a monobloc case was used in the Omega Seamaster 600m "PloProf" and more recently in the (Tag) Heuer Super Professional 1000m. I've also heard that the Seiko Marinemaster uses a a monobloc case.


----------



## pauluspaolo

Fantastic collection Dave









I can confirm that the 300m automatic Seiko Marinemaster has a monocoque case, as does the original Seiko 6159 300m diver - which is very similar in looks to the more modern Marinemaster. I owned the grey dialled O&W Caribbean that Roy sold a while back & they are very very nice watches indeed. I quite miss mine but it it went to a good home so I can't complain really.

I look forward to a bit more Caribbean cruising soon


----------



## DaveE

pauluspaolo said:


> Fantastic collection Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can confirm that the 300m automatic Seiko Marinemaster has a monocoque case, as does the original Seiko 6159 300m diver - which is very similar in looks to the more modern Marinemaster. I owned the grey dialled O&W Caribbean that Roy sold a while back & they are very very nice watches indeed. I quite miss mine but it it went to a good home so I can't complain really.
> 
> I look forward to a bit more Caribbean cruising soon


Thanks for that info.









Which Caribbean did you have? Was it the O&W 1000m or the 100m. I already have one like the former as shown above and one a bit like the latter as shown with the Phigied below (again, seller's pics):


----------



## pg tips

just seen this on flea bay, never seen one before. The seller is asking $1100 BIN

.

pic used withouh permission


----------



## DaveE

pg tips said:


> just seen this on flea bay, never seen one before. The seller is asking $1100 BIN
> 
> .
> 
> pic used withouh permission


It became mine, but not for that price







I've since had unsolicited offers on eBay for it as well.


----------



## Mutley

DaveE said:


> Here's my very rare yellow Philip Watch Caribbean ref. 702 (seller's pictures).


I knew I had seen this style of watch before when I picked up this Langel off the bay










just what does the bezel do ? (apart from look cool







)


----------



## DaveE

The bezel on the yellow-dialled Philip Watch Caribbean is a decompression table.


----------



## DaveE

Here's another picture of my Jenny Caribbean 700m case ref. 702:


----------



## DaveE

Another Philip Watch Caribbean 700, case ref. 702 with divers elapsed time bezel:


----------



## DaveE

Yet another Philip Watch Caribbean 1000m, case ref. 702 and decompression bezel:


----------



## DaveE

Yellow/orange O&W Caribbean 1000 ref. 708 with 12 hr bezel:


----------



## DaveE

Philip Watch Caribbean 700 with divers time-elapsed bezel:


----------



## DaveE

Aquadive Caribbean 1000 with ref. 706 case and "wide" later-type divers time-elapsed bezel. The hands have since been relumed by Bry1975:


----------



## DaveE

Here's a Jenny Caribbean 1500 that is so large I simply call it "The Beast". It is 45mm wide sans crown and at least 16mm thick to the top of the crystal. No case ref. no's to categorise it, but it is unusual in that it has Doxa Sub type hands:


----------



## DaveE

Haste Caribbean 700. IIRC, this one is case ref. 700. Unusual hour markers on this one and the rotating bezel appears never to have had any markers







:










Seller's pictures


----------



## DaveE

Jacques Monnat Caribbean 1000 with ref. 702 case and decompression table:


----------



## thorpey69

Beautiful collection Dave and congratulations on tracking them all down,was it a case of anybody could use the Carribean name after the patent expired or were companys just helping themselves to Jennys idea at the time?


----------



## adrian

Excellent collection, Dave.


----------



## DaveE

thorpey69 said:


> Beautiful collection Dave and congratulations on tracking them all down,was it a case of anybody could use the Carribean name after the patent expired or were companys just helping themselves to Jennys idea at the time?


Thanks thorpey







The name "Caribbean" is a registered trade mark belonging to the Jenny family. As long as they pay the fees and the name does not become generic (like "Hoover" for a vaccum cleaner), the TM protection has no time limit for which to protect their reputation.

IIRC Jenny's patent for the monobloc case was filed in 1968 (I'll have to check and get back to you on this). Assuming they paid the patent renewal fees, the patent would have expired in 1988. However, most, if not all Caribbean monobloc watches were produced during the patent's lifetime. Anyone helping themselves to Jenny's idea would have infringed their patent and risked costly lawsuits. Whilst I'm no expert on patent exploitation, it seems to me that during the patent's lifetime, Jenny probably licensed their cases to a number (20 or more) names. In return, O&W et al would have paid for the license. I have heard that part of the agreement was that the non-Jenny Caribbeans had to either bear the Caribbean name or display the Jenny fish logo somewhere on the case. Thus, for example, a Rotary Aquaplunge (their own vintage diver range) would bear "Caribbean 1000" in addition to "Rotary Aquaplunge " on the dial.


----------



## DaveE

adrian said:


> Excellent collection, Dave.


Thanks Adrian







I haven't finished posting them yet, I've just come up for air


----------



## adrian

DaveE said:


> adrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent collection, Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Adrian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't finished posting them yet, I've just come up for air
Click to expand...









:lol:

Keep them up, you have the whole weekend.







Clearly a watch with a solid place in the history of diving.


----------



## DaveE

adrian said:


> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent collection, Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Adrian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't finished posting them yet, I've just come up for air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Keep them up, you have the whole weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly a watch with a solid place in the history of diving.
Click to expand...

Cheers mate







Yes, Jenny have an important place in the history of dive watches. I understand that the Caribbean 1000 was the 1st diver WR to 1000m in 1964, having just beaten Aquastar with their Benthos I, which was a reworked Benthos 500. However, what I cannot reconcile is this date with the later date of 1968 for Jenny's patent. I doubt that Jenny marketed this watch with no patent protection for 4 years. I have searched patent databases, but can find nothing relevant by Jenny before 1968.


----------



## DaveE

Next up are some "project" Caribbeans. They are a Perona 1000m minus a bezel, a Jenny 1000m with a grotty dial and a Jenny 300m without a bezel:










As a general rule, I would never advise anyone to buy a Caribbean with bits missing as the crowns, crystals and bezels are nearly impossible to find. However, with the Perona above, I have a spare bezel and the Jenny 1000m can be tarted up. The Jenny 300m is an example of me not following my own advice. Despite the seller's insistence that a bezel for a 1000m would fit, the 300m is smaller and the 1000's bezel does not fit. Thus, I'm left with a Caribbean 300m with no bezel









Another picture of the Perona on its own:










A picture of the Jenny 1000m with divers time-elapsed bezel:










Here's a picture of the backs of the Perona and the Jenny. Both have ref. 702 cases, but the Perona has the Jenny fish logo deeply engraved, whilst the Jenny's logo is not so deep. I think that the Jenny here predates the Perona:


----------



## DaveE

Here are some pictures of the Jenny 300m, case ref. 300. The back is engraved with what might be a seahorse, which is unusual:


----------



## DaveE

Next up is a another Caribbean 300, not a Jenny this time, but a Philip Watch Caribbean Submariner with a white dial and decompression bezel. White dialled Caribbeans are rare and I've never seen another Caribbean with this case. There are no markings on the back to indicate the case ref. It came with a Squale strap which is odd


----------



## DaveE

Some more pictures of the PW Caribbean 300:


----------



## DaveE

Even more pics of the PW:


----------



## DaveE

Last pictures of the PW Caribbean 300. Looking at these pics, I notice that there is a case ref. i.e. 502:


----------



## PhilM

Dave that Philip Watch is a first for me, have never ever seen a white dialed version before... very nice piece









BTW Great name to have on the dial


----------



## kpaxsg

Darn!! got to mop the floor again, you keep me drooling!!


----------



## DaveE

kpaxsg said:


> Darn!! got to mop the floor again, you keep me drooling!!


Thanks Linus







IIRC, you have at least one nice Caribbean, a Philip Watch.


----------



## DaveE

PhilM said:


> Dave that Philip Watch is a first for me, have never ever seen a white dialed version before... very nice piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Great name to have on the dial


Thanks Phil.







It's the only one of its kind that I've ever seen too. White-dialled divers are not common, probably because they are not that legible underwater. Silver dialled Caribbeans like my O&W 1000 ref. 702 are more common though.


----------



## DaveE

Mentioning silver-dialled Caribbeans reminded me that I have another one in addition to the O&W; a PW 1000 with decompression bezel:


----------



## DaveE

Some more pictures of the rare Jenny Caribbean sub-continental. This one is quite small at 35-36mm, but it's the dial and 24 hr bezel that makes this one special:


----------



## DaveE

More pictures of the last Jenny:


----------



## DaveE

More pictures of the Jenny Caribbean 700m, case ref. 700:


----------



## DaveE

Even more pics of the above Jenny:


----------



## DaveE

Another picture of my blue-dialled Jenny Caribbean 700m with case ref. 702:


----------



## DaveE

Next up is one of my Caribbean chronographs. The dial reads "Caribbean", but they aren't really Caribbeans because they do not have monobloc cases. True Caribbean chronographs (which I don't have) look more like the divers than this Haste. This one shares the same case ref. 2002 as the O&W Navichron and has a Valjoux 7730 movement:


----------



## DaveE

More pictures of the Haste chronograph. The last 2 show the movement with the distinctive bridge of the Valjoux 7730:


----------



## DaveE

Next up is a rare one: a Philip Watch Caribbean 1500 Hi Swing. It's rare due to the "Hi Swing" designation and the steel milled bezel. This one has a ref. 715 case which is similar to , but a bit larger than the 702 case. I bought this one from JonW and the pictures are reproduced with his kind permission:


----------



## DaveE

Some more of JonW's pictures of the PW:


----------



## DaveE

Next up is this rare Montresor Caribbean 1000. I've only ever seen one other with this name. I bought this one also from JonW and again, the pictures are his and used with permission:


----------



## thorpey69

Dave im even more astounded now







,your collection is stunning,how long has it taken you to gather this lot? where are you finding them all?,how about a group shot


----------



## DaveE

Some more pictures of the Montresor. I think I'm right in assuming that this watch came with the yellow decompression bezel seen in most of the pictures. However, it now has the 12 hr bezel instead as seen in the last picture. This picture also shows the Omega BOR bracelet:


----------



## DaveE

thorpey69 said:


> Dave im even more astounded now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,your collection is stunning,how long has it taken you to gather this lot? where are you finding them all?,how about a group shot


Thanks







I think it's taken me about 3 years to accumulate all of these Caribbeans. At the time, I was collecting O&Ws in general and had the chance of a silver-dialled O&W Caribbean 1000. So it took off from there really....

You're right. I'll have to take a group shot of them. I haven't started on the ladies ones yet


----------



## kpaxsg

Thanks Linus







IIRC, you have at least one nice Caribbean, a Philip Watch.


----------



## DaveE

Hi Linus,

I'd love to see pictures of your Philip Watch with the Doxa bracelet once it's finished


----------



## DaveE

Turning now to the ladies Caribbeans. Here's a Philip Watch Caribeban 700 on the original BOR bracelet with Expandro-type adjustment:


----------



## DaveE

A Philip Watch Caribbean 1000 (I think!) with the wide bezel insert. I've since put this one on a black 16mm Tropic:


----------



## DaveE

A strange oval-shaped Philip Watch Caribbean 500:


----------



## DaveE

A black-dialled Aquadive Caribbean 1000, again with the later wide bezel:


----------



## DaveE

A NOS (with box and papers) orange Aquadive 1000:


----------



## DaveE

Some more pictures of the NOS orange Aquadive 1000:


----------



## DaveE

Last, but definitely not least is this ladies Fortis Caribbean 2000. As with the Caribbean 1500s, these are WR to 1000m. I believe that the higher numbers merely relate to later models. It is the only Caribbean 2000 that I own. It is large for a vintage ladies watch at 40mm. This size coupled with a small dial allows for a huge bezel with room for a 60 minute bezel that clearly indicates each minute.


----------



## DaveE

Some more pictures of the Fortis:




























I've got a few others that I do not have photos of at the moment including a ladies NOS Jenny Caribbean 400 and a mens Datzward Caribbean 1000 with ref. 706 case, but with no Caribbean or Jenny fish markings anywhere.


----------



## adrian

Very interesting Fortis, I've never seen a bezel like this.


----------



## dougal74

If anyone is interested in this kind of ladies Caribbean there is a Fortis orange with the same bezel and a fancy Fortis strap bobbing around on fleabay, it has been relisted twice...

Edit: now closed unsold 150234936505


----------



## adrian

Can we have this thread pinned and/or the pictures added to the forum photo gallery?


----------



## DaveE

adrian said:


> Can we have this thread pinned and/or the pictures added to the forum photo gallery?


Just a thought....Does the thread belong in this forum as so many Caribbeans that are not O&W are featured? In other words, should this be in the military and dive watch forum?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Nalu

Dave, that's an amazing collection! I recognise many watches I was looking at and bidding on - I apologise if I cost you money









Here's a pic from a catalog showing how to use the deco-table bezel:










And my contribution to the Caribbean family:










I really like the sunburst dials on some of these










(since moved on, couldn't wear a ladies watch, big though it is)


----------



## Nalu

And the Heuer Pro prototype in the Caribbean case!


----------



## DaveE

Thanks Colin. I have loads of the classic 702, but no 709, mens Caribbean 2000 or a "true" monoblock Caribbean chronograph. I've been trying to build up a similar collection of Squales at the same time.

Great Caribbeans you have there too. The 708s don't seem to be that common so yours in that condition is a beauty. I've got the black-dialled, yellow-bezelled version of your Heuer prototype. I'd forgotten about it and don't have a picture right now. 

Thanks for posting the scan with the decomp. bezel details. IIRC, they guys at WUS worked out how to use it a while ago.

Not to worry about bidding against me, things generally find their market value unless a bidding war is going on


----------



## Nalu

The 708 has issues. Not the least of which is the non-screw-down crown and the fact that the case has had the bejeezus polished out of it. I'd say it wasn't polished as much as it was _disciplined_.


----------



## DaveE

Nalu said:


> The 708 has issues. Not the least of which is the non-screw-down crown and the fact that the case has had the bejeezus polished out of it. I'd say it wasn't polished as much as it was _disciplined_.


 :lol: I can see that now. Bry can restore the original finish if you want (he restored my Aquadive 708 to a brushed finish). The crown may be more of a problem to fix.........


----------



## DaveE

rondeco said:


> Here you go Dave .......


Cheers Ron


----------



## dougal74

So back to O&W Caribbeans! :tongue2:

This is my incoming. Sellers pics used without permission: -


----------



## dougal74

And a couple more the seller included: -



















So would a BOR bracelet have been the OEM fit?


----------



## DaveE

You outbid me on that. The watch wouldn't necessarily have come with a BOR. Some came with other bracelets or even Tropic rubber straps.


----------



## dougal74

DaveE said:


> You outbid me on that. The watch wouldn't necessarily have come with a BOR. Some came with other bracelets or even Tropic rubber straps.


Really sorry mate, this will be my first...I was encouraged by these threads to go for one!

All the best, Adam


----------



## DaveE

dougal74 said:


> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> 
> You outbid me on that. The watch wouldn't necessarily have come with a BOR. Some came with other bracelets or even Tropic rubber straps.
> 
> 
> 
> Really sorry mate, this will be my first...I was encouraged by these threads to go for one!
> 
> All the best, Adam
Click to expand...

No worries mate, it's a free market.  I was just being matter of fact.


----------



## trumpetera

Fantastic watches! I'm getting the vintage O&W bug for sure!!


----------



## trumpetera

Fantastic watches! I'm getting the vintage O&W bug for sure!!


----------



## divemaster

Hi folks,

here is my first Caribbean!!!





































regards from germany

dive


----------



## DaveE

Nice  Looks like an original BOR bracelet too


----------



## MIKE

Just come across this 1980's Philip Watch Aquadive Caribbean 3000 ( 1000 meters).

I have saved the pics (with out permission







) but might be of intrest to the thread. They are taken from a finished E-bay auction. Don't know if anyone saw it while it was active.





































Apparently only made for the Italian market and very rare. It weighs in at 45mm with out crown and 15mm thick with a quartz movement..

Mike


----------



## divemaster

DaveE said:


> Nice  Looks like an original BOR bracelet too


Hi Dave,

what means BOR?

I think the bracelet is not original ..... it has not exactly the same roundings like the case ( i don`t know how to explain it in english sorry ;-) )

i hope you understand what i mean ;-)!!!

Edit: ok google helps ;-) !!! yes it`s a BOR bracelet


----------



## MIKE

Hi Divemaster

BOR=beads of rice. Bracelet so called due to the shape of the inner links.

Mike


----------



## DaveE

MIKE said:


> Just come across this 1980's Philip Watch Aquadive Caribbean 3000 ( 1000 meters).
> 
> I have saved the pics (with out permission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but might be of intrest to the thread. They are taken from a finished E-bay auction. Don't know if anyone saw it while it was active.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently only made for the Italian market and very rare. It weighs in at 45mm with out crown and 15mm thick with a quartz movement..
> 
> Mike


Yes, I was watching it Mike. I was going to bid until the bidding went silly at the last minute. :blink: It's not the first I've seen lately. I'm still trying to figure out if the case is the same as the ref. 709 seen with the older automatic Caribbeans. However, I do have the ladies version of the same watch.


----------



## JonW

DaveE said:


> Some more pictures of the Montresor. I think I'm right in assuming that this watch came with the yellow decompression bezel seen in most of the pictures. However, it now has the 12 hr bezel instead as seen in the last picture. This picture also shows the Omega BOR bracelet:


Yep youre right mate... came with the yellow dcomp bezel and then I bought the others from Roy after.


----------



## divemaster

divemaster said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> here is my first Caribbean!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regards from germany
> 
> dive


Hey,

I want to make my girlfriend a nice present with the watch, but she didn`t like it,

so for me the watch is definitly to small.

Edit: It's against forum rules to offer the watch for sale; this can only be done in the sales section but you need a minimum of 50 posts to be able to do this

Thanks,

Phil.


----------



## SharkBike

Might as well add this one while I have it...

*Jenny Sub-Continental Caribbean 400*


----------



## DaveE

SharkBike said:


> Might as well add this one while I have it...
> 
> *Jenny Sub-Continental Caribbean 400*


Very nice. I do like those, even if they are a bit small.


----------



## ETCHY

SharkBike said:


> Might as well add this one while I have it...
> 
> *Jenny Sub-Continental Caribbean 400*


That is absolutely beautiful.

Dave


----------



## SharkBike

DaveE said:


> Very nice. I do like those, even if they are a bit small.


Too small for me I'm afraid.


----------



## cmoy

Amazing collection of Caribbean's! :thumbup: I'm a bit late for the cruise :lol: Better late than never right  Here's my one and only Caribbean...

BTW Dave, did you ever scan the Caribbean catalogues? Would love to see them.

Jenny Caribbean 2000 ref. 709


----------



## cmoy

A few more photos if my Caribbean 2000...














































ETA 2783


----------



## rambutan

great pics - i'd never heard of these until I joined the forum - you live and you learn


----------



## Walnuts

DaveE said:


> A few more pics of the Philip Watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> Dave


I put a post in general discussion yesterday about philip watches, how are you finding it, it seems hard to get alot of info on this maker.


----------



## cmoy

Here's an interesting Philip Watch Hi-Swing. Any one have info on this watch?

Thanks for looking guys!

Chris

http://www.christophergmoy.com/Horology/Wristwatch/70s-Philip-Caribbean-2000/12092595_SiL5G#859169883_ZgNLq


----------



## cmoy

Some new photos...

Jenny Caribbean 2000 ref. 709-1


----------



## cmoy

A few more of my 709-1...


----------



## cmoy

Philip (709) and Jenny (709-1)


----------



## therooster

There are some great collections in this thread. I particularly like (and now want!) the Carribbea with the dive tabkle on the bezel.

Time for a bit of ebay trawling!!


----------



## rambutan

What a fantastic thread. Time to find myself a Caribbean I think


----------

